# Sweet



## Oggy (Dec 22, 2009)

Mr Cadbury and Miss Rowntree met on a Double Decker, it was After Eight.

She was from Quality Street ; he was a Fisherman's Friend.

On the way they stopped at a Yorkie Bar, he had a Rum and Butter and she had a Wine Gum.

He asked her name, 'Polo, I'm the one with the hole' she said.

'I'm the one with the nuts,' he thought!

Then he touched her Milky Way.

They checked in to a hotel, and went straight to the bedroom. Mr Cadbury turned out the light for a bit of Black Magic.

It wasn't long before he slipped his hand into her Snickers and felt her Cream Egg. He fondled her Flap Jacks then he showed her his Curly Wurly and TicTacs.

Miss Rowntree wasn't keen to have any Jelly Babies, so she let him take a trip down Bourneville Boulevard via her Party Ring. He was pleased as he always fancied a bit of Fudge. It was a magic moment as she let out a scream of Turkish Delight.

When he pulled out, his fun size Mars Bar felt a bit Crunchie. She wanted more, but he needed Time Out, however, he noticed her Pink Wafers looked very appetizing. He did a Twirl, had a Picnic in her Sherbet Dip and finished off by giving her a Gob Stopper!

Unfortunately, 3 days later his Magnum lolly started to drip. It turned out Miss Rowntree had been with Bertie Basset who had Allsorts


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------

